# How-to for 6.2a with the Zipper.



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope the people that provided this information don't mind my summarizing it here, in an easy to find location. I spent a few hours finding a definitive answer of what I needed to do. I do not plan to come back here and continuously support this, as it is just a summary of what I have done to get one of my DirecTiVo's to 6.2a with the zipper running. The information is all from other threads on this forum, just simplified in this thread. All credit goes to those that created the Zipper, and have done the experimentation to keep everything going! Thanks to rbautch and Gunnyman, and the many others that can't be mentioned here, that are on that other forum. This will only work if your TiVo has downloaded the slices. If it has not, this is not the guide for you. Sorry, I can only write about what I know!

Also, this may not be the BEST way, but just the way I did it on one unit, and I'm about to do so on my main unit. You DO have to pull your drive to do things this way, to re-install the zipper, since it switches partitions on you!

I started by downloading the latest version of the Zipper, which I believe is 2.8. Next, I went to that other forum and grabbed the new superpatch, which is called superpatch-6.2a.tcl and used this along with a boot cd image to make a new Zipper cd. Instructions are in the zipper thead, please refer to there for the info you need. Use the new superpatch6.2 instead of the old one. One suggestion I would like to make: leave out the rbautch_files.tgz and let the script download the latest. For some reason, it's never transferred properly when I ran the zipper, and I have to manually delete it so that it will download it from the script.

Next, telnet into your TiVo, and run the installSw.itcl to run the upgrade. This installs the upgrade to 6.2a and your hacks will not be in the boot partition, seeing that it switches boot partitions. To run it, go to root "cd /" then type "installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-xxx" where is the first 3 digits of your service number.

Once this is complete, it will reboot your TiVo, and you can go into settings and check your software version to verify it upgraded.

From there, run the zipper as the zipper instructions tell you to. 

Hope this simplifies it for someone else!


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

So what exactly are the consequences of not doing the 6.2a update? I feel my HDVR2 is EOL with my recent decision to get a HR20 in a few months. I will retire this to another room for pulling shows off in the future but for now we are actively using this.

Will this start screwing up all my season passes on March 11th?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

There are several posts summarizing the procedure to upgrade a hacked unit without having to pull your drive. One vendor even sells a script that performs the procedure.

*Your procedure is not simple and isn't supported by you.. *



 jporter12 said:


> I hope the people that provided this information don't mind my summarizing it here, in an easy to find location. ......
> From there, run the zipper as the zipper instructions tell you to.
> 
> Hope this simplifies it for someone else!


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Can you point me in the right direction? I'd rather not pull the drive and don't mind paying a bit.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

I just checked and don't have the slices  so I guess i'm SOL for now?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

mikellanes said:


> I just checked and don't have the slices  so I guess i'm SOL for now?


Could always run add6x.tcl to get them.

jporter, I didn't know about using that script to get 6.2a to upgrade. I let one of my SD Tivo's upgrade on it's own and I figured I would try and do it manually. Used the Install.... with 6.2a and worked like a charm. Just got done re-zippering and applying the new superpatch to it for MRV goodness. 

This whole process is so easy and literally takes 10 minutes to do if you have ever built a pc before. I would rather do myself than spend $20 for software that does essentially what I can do for free using the knowledge from this site.

Thanks all once again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

I did try add6x but only get this:

LivingRoom-TiVo# sh add6x.tcl
add6x.tcl: proc: command not found
add6x.tcl: global: command not found
add6x.tcl: /tvlib/tcl/tv/mfslib.tcl: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
add6x.tcl: /tvlib/tcl/tv/mfslib.tcl: line 24: ` }'
add6x.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
add6x.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
add6x.tcl: proc: command not found
add6x.tcl: line 26: syntax error near unexpected token `{int($'
add6x.tcl: line 26: ` after [expr {int($N * 1000)}]'


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

try it without the sh
also did you transfer it over in binary mode?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

lew said:


> There are several posts summarizing the procedure to upgrade a hacked unit without having to pull your drive. One vendor even sells a script that performs the procedure.
> 
> *Your procedure is not simple and isn't supported by you.. *


Sorry if I was out of line by posting this information.

What I did was no more difficult than when I originally ran the zipper, which is the method I used to hack my TiVo. The title of the post states that it's what I did to use the Zipper, and for anyone that has zippered their TiVo, this would be pretty easy, as it would be just a repeat of something they've already done.

Yes, there are scripts out there that don't require pulling the drive, and I appreciate the efforts put forth by those people. They are the ones that keep moving this community forward, and I just thought I would add what little bit I could.

Anyway, I don't want to start an argument, or step on any toes, so if this post is out of line, ask a moderator to delete it, I will understand not have a problem with it.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't think your procedure is all that complicated, and it basically boils down to letting your tivo upgrade naturally (overwriting your hacks), and then rehacking it with the Zipper. It's not a typical "slice upgrade" where the intent is to not pull the drive, and the procedure is a bit more complicated.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

mikellanes said:


> So what exactly are the consequences of not doing the 6.2a update?


I cannot find the exact post right now, but someone summarized it like this:

1) Scheduled recordings, season passes and wishlists will record properly
2) Time display will be wrong in one screen and right in another
3) Manual recordings won't work right - you will need to enter them based on the "old time".

On an unmodified box this will mean 3 weeks of "goofyness" in the spring and one week in the fall.

DST starts on the second Sunday in March (March 11, 2007), and returns to standard time on the first Sunday in November (November 4, 2007). The schedule for 2006 in the United States was that DST began on the first Sunday in April (April 2, 2006), and changed back to standard time on the last Sunday in October (October 29, 2006).

The time change occurs at 2:00 local time.

Also, if you are not in the Eastern timezone you can "fake it out" via the timezone setup menu: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4892954&&#post4892954


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> try it without the sh
> also did you transfer it over in binary mode?


Tried both ways, and every mode, do I need to run it in a special directory?

I can get as far as:

LivingRoom-TiVo# sh add6x.tcl
: command not found
: command not found
: No such file or directoryslib.tcl


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

mikellanes said:


> Tried both ways, and every mode, do I need to run it in a special directory?
> 
> I can get as far as:
> 
> ...


Don't use shell (sh), use tivosh. Assuming it's executable either should work:

```
tivosh add6x.tcl
```


```
./add6x.tcl
```


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

tivosh add6x.tcl worked! thank you, i will check back for the updates soon. You would think they would distribute this stuff with a readme. LOL  thanks so much!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mikellanes said:


> You would think they would distribute this stuff with a readme. LOL


All tcl scripts are run the same.


----------



## BeanCounter1 (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there a preferred directory for the add6x.tcl file?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

BeanCounter1 said:


> Is there a preferred directory for the add6x.tcl file?


I copied into the hacks directory.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

mikellanes said:


> Can you point me in the right direction? I'd rather not pull the drive and don't mind paying a bit.


http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/slicer_nomodel.cfm


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Since it appears that the 6.2a slices have been pulled from the DirecTV download mechanisim (satellite, phone-in) I'm going to hold off for a while making any changes to my V6.2 boxes.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I've got the 6.2a slices on at least one of my DTivos.

What's the consensus on whether I should go ahead and update or wait?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I've updated both of my subbed boxes, and things are better than before, but I can only say better because I loaded the newest hacks, and TWP 2.0.

I wish there was a way to get 6.2a over to my unsubbed box. Not really a necessity, but may be if I were to sub it one day, and forget that I'm not at 6.2a! Still looking into that!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

jporter12 said:


> I've updated both of my subbed boxes, and things are better than before, but I can only say better because I loaded the newest hacks, and TWP 2.0.
> 
> I wish there was a way to get 6.2a over to my unsubbed box. Not really a necessity, but may be if I were to sub it one day, and forget that I'm not at 6.2a! Still looking into that!


Does it ave 6.2? If so, you can get the the slices off emule or torrent and then load them and install them yourself. If you have a previous version of the tivo os, you will need to get the 6.2 slices first off emule and load them, then you can get the 6.2a slices loaded. There is a thread here in the Underground with more info called 6.2a slices are up on emule.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that! 

Now I need some time to get it done!


----------



## NLPatrick (Dec 27, 2006)

When I go to dvrupgrade to purchase the slicer, it won't let me. I cannot choose a model because the list is empty. Any ideas? I have an HDVR2.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Works for me.


----------



## NLPatrick (Dec 27, 2006)

Could someone maybe post a link directly to the purchase page?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can't - you have to make the selections yourself. What browser are you using.


----------



## NLPatrick (Dec 27, 2006)

I've tried both ie7 and Firefox2.0


----------



## NLPatrick (Dec 27, 2006)

This is what I see when I try to purchase the slicer (see attachment).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Try clearing cookies/cache
I see all the hughes models when I select Hughes as my manufacturer on Safari, Opera, and Firefox


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

What is the procedure for Zippering a stock, non-hacked 6.2a?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok keeping it simple for my stupid self. Just to verify;

Remove the routes from the author file

Remove upgradesoftware=false

Reboot and force a call will take a zippered 6.2 unit to 6.2a if it has the slices already? Then just rezipper the unit?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

JaserLet said:


> What is the procedure for Zippering a stock, non-hacked 6.2a?


Same as for a stock 6.2 but replace the superpatch for 6.2 with the one for 6.2a.


----------



## paris5 (Mar 8, 2007)

JaserLet said:


> What is the procedure for Zippering a stock, non-hacked 6.2a?


I believe the supurpatch-standby.tcl script may also be incompatible with 6.2a, so you may want to skip that when you run the enhancement script.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

paris5 said:


> I believe the supurpatch-standby.tcl script may also be incompatible with 6.2a, so you may want to skip that when you run the enhancement script.


After running superpatch on 6.2a, I still had standby in DTV Central and it didn't stick the search by title demo in either, so tivoware's script isn't even necessary.


----------



## paris5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> After running superpatch on 6.2a, I still had standby in DTV Central and it didn't stick the search by title demo in either, so tivoware's script isn't even necessary.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope this is the correct thread for this question--

My tivo upgraded to ver 6.2a over the weekend. Afterwards, I dd copied the A&B drives and applied the latest Zipper ver 2.8. Zipper asked if I wanted wireless, I said, no, since I wanted the tivo wired by ethernet only.

After rebooting tivo, I couldn't telnet in, but was able to use aserial cable and trigger the enchancements, setting a static IP within my router range and installing the usb 2.0 drivers.

I have three lights on my linksys USB200M ver2 adapter, but cannot telnet or ping the tivo.

After reading and searching, I'm not sure what to try next-- any thoughts


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

did you use the superpatch for 6.2a?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> did you use the superpatch for 6.2a?


Shouldn't matter for telnet/ftp.

Are you sure you have the correct IP address?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

good catch. Thanks


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

did not use superpatch 6a-- I am using a static ip withing the range of my router. thanks.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

within the dhcp range?


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

yes, within dhcp range


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Ok keeping it simple for my stupid self. Just to verify;
> 
> Remove the routes from the author file
> 
> ...


Does this method work? I think it makes sense....and I just first time zippered my box last night....I was not up to speed on the 6.2a release. I assume a stock zipper install disables the SW updates? I have not run the enhancement script yet, because I am still awaiting my network USB adapter. Any help is appreciated...I think this method would be fine for me as I do not mind re-opening my tivo and I am familiar with the zipper process. But I need a 6.2a image first, so I assume I need to take these steps first in order to get my tivo up to 6.2a prior to re-zippering?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Shameless plug, but the option here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660 may be easier for you (once you have the usb, that is)

It doesn't require pulling the drive, it keeps your hacks intact, and your box doesn't need the slices.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Of course you pop this on us all AFTER I got the last of mine upgraded! (Not complaining!)

Excellent work on putting that together. If I hadn't already upgraded and re-zippered, I probably would have used your method.

Thanks for all you have done for the TiVo users out there! Your work on TWP2 is great!


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> Shameless plug, but the option here: may be easier for you (once you have the usb, that is)
> 
> It doesn't require pulling the drive, it keeps your hacks intact, and your box doesn't need the slices.


Darn it....It all makes sense now....thanks for the help...I get my tivo on the net, and than use your super cool solution.

Thanks.


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

BTUx9-- will your method work for a tivo with 6.2a already?

I believe-- and I'm in no way certain-- my problem is either USB drivers for my Linksys USM200M, or, a port issue with my network.

Is there a way to check via serial cable on which USB drivers are present on the system, or a way other than BTUx9's to change ports?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if you upgraded from 6.2 that was working well, and 6.2a isn't running with all your hacks, then yes, you should be able to flip the bootpage back to the 6.2 partitions and run my script to install.
That being said, you'd learn more if you worked on diagnosing/fixing 6.2a yourself.

yes, if you have a working serial cable and your box is hacked to start serial bash, you should be able to check on the drivers with it


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll give it a shot and let you know what happens. Thanks for the input and your hard work.


----------



## Ossicle (Mar 9, 2007)

Model: Hughes HDVR2
Software: 6.2a-01-2-151
Kernel: Version 2.4.20

What I wanted: Upgrade 30G drive to a 220G drive and the ability to transfer files from TIVO  PC and then PC-DVD.

What I did:
1. Used hinsdale-how-to to upgrade the drive and retain my existing recordings.
2. Read forums and decided to use zipper to install features. *note: deviated slightly by using the image created from step 1 vice purchasing a new image. All other steps followed exactly.
3. Used weethet to install tserver and tytools10r4.

Status:
The unit is networked, Tivowebplus works great and all features that I have used via Tivowebplus have worked, I can use gotomydvr and log into my unit fine and use all features. 

My problem is in the TIVO  PC transfer I cannot turn off encryption. I believe now, that during the Zipper process I missed the fact that the super patch did not work. In attempt to remove the encryption I tried to rerun the super patch independently and it reported that it was unsuccessful and was not compatible with 6.2a-01-2-151. I downloaded and ran the 1.2 to 1.7 diff update and tried again, 8 of 8 hunks failed. I also followed Alphawolfs patch and used a HEX editor to verify the change in tivoapp. Tivoapp was successfully changed but checkcipher reports that encryption is still enabled. I am missing something and am unclear why I cannot manage to get the superpatch to run and/or remove the encryption. I appreciate your hard work and any assistance.

Ossicle


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you realize that any patches to tivoapp won't take effect until a reboot, right?


----------



## Ossicle (Mar 9, 2007)

absolutely, I reboot constantly, I reboot after each change and when I revert back after a failed attempted alteration. I did not mention all the reboots as I perceived them as a given.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

did you try the superpatch here:
http://www.ddb.com/forum/showpost.php?p=276700&postcount=32
(replace ddb with you-know-what)


----------

